# Looking For Input On A New Landing Page



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I made change to our landing page for our blog and I'd like to ask for feedback from folks here. The development tool (Wix) introduced this option, so I'm trying it out.

If you watch this from a PC you should see a video clip playing....I tried it on a tablet and it appears at a static image.

I am looking for feedback if you like the video playing or is this simply "too busy" for a web site. My wife said she really liked it, but I'd like to get more feedback.

https://www.rvwiththetanners.com/


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

I like it overall. Nice pace and still seems inviting. The chair on the road bothers me a bit.

Griz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

IBDAGRIZ said:


> I like it overall. Nice pace and still seems inviting. The chair on the road bothers me a bit.
> 
> Griz


The area you see is BLM land and no "real" campground spots. With folks using it for year, they have become fairly obvious, but you get the point. The unspoken rule out there is to put a chair in the road, which tells other potential camper that this site has been taken. Some of the roads into the sites are long and a bit tight, so you don't want to pull your RV down the road, only to find out someone is already there. The road you see, only leads into this site, so I'm not blocking any traffic. That chair only comes with us when we go to this location...the $10 investment years ago is still working out for us.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't see anything that resembles a video. I assume the "landing Page" is the home page.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't see anything that resembles a video. I assume the "landing Page" is the home page.


If I may ask, what type of device and which browser are you using?


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> IBDAGRIZ said:
> 
> 
> > I like it overall. Nice pace and still seems inviting. The chair on the road bothers me a bit.
> ...


 Well that's good to know as I have never heard that one before. Being new to using facilities for camping is still new to me.

Biggest camping unit outside of a tent was a pop-up you pull behind a motorcycle. Nice, but the wife wanted something bigger/better as we approach our golden years.. LOL..

Yeah. Right. She wanted an indoor toilet. That's all..

Griz


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't see anything that resembles a video. I assume the "landing Page" is the home page.


Initially on an iPad. But also looked using PC w/Windows 10. Very well could be my lack of computer savvy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> deepvee16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I don't see anything that resembles a video. I assume the "landing Page" is the home page.
> ...


Strange indeed. I have verified it is working on Windows 10 with both Chrome and Edge (what used to be called IE)

When you open the link in Window PC, you don't see the panning view of our trailer...then truck comes into view...then back to trailer (and repeat)


----------

